

Remember the Skittles.com Experiment? Here are the results. - breck
http://siteanalytics.compete.com/skittles.com/?metric=uv

======
jackowayed
Well, duh.

Do something weird with your website, especially involving something as viral-
able as Twitter, and your page views go way up. But, as far as I know,
Skittles does not make its money off of page views.

This isn't even granular enough to show if it's been going up even after the
initial web talk about it or if it's on its way back down or even if that's
right after they did it.

The true "results" would be sales data.

~~~
TomOfTTB
Everything you say is true but you do have to admire the simple brillance of
the whole thing.

They basically outsourced 99% of their web page under the guise of "embracing
Social Networking" and got all kinds of attention and praise for it.

I don't know how much that little flash overlay cost them to make but I'm
betting they got at least 1,000 times the marketing value out of it.

~~~
swombat
No, it's not all that admirable. It's nice, but I see nothing to "admire"
there. And I don't think it's "brilliant" either.

It's easy to get eyeballs. Microsoft could get a million visitors right now by
replacing their homepage with a black screen with a smiley in the middle. The
question is, do they benefit from these eyeballs? I don't see that Skittles
will.

~~~
jamesbritt
"The question is, do they benefit from these eyeballs?"

This was essentially the theme in Branding is for Cattle, an interesting book,
which examines the idea of getting "known", and what leads people to take the
next step where a business actually profits.

------
profgubler
Now if we could only see how many skittles they sold because of this?

------
trotzke
Obviously brilliant-- but more in a kinda gritty 'only works once' way. Like
the reaction I had when I first saw the million dollar home page: A little
ill, but mostly just mad I didn't think of it first.

------
axod
This is phony. The real question is what the traffic looks like next month.
I'd say it's likely it'll drop right back down to what it was.

------
deafmetal
I just wish they sold the rainbow here in Brussels :-(

------
khangtoh
<http://skittles.com/chatter.htm>

Skittles nailed it. They embraced social media and that is going to start a
trend from here. I'm glad our startup is going to be venturing into this
space.

~~~
dmix
After the last 3 years, the one thing I've come to despise more then the
phrase "web 2.0" is "social media consultant".

I'm all for companies adopting new tools and being transparent. But the amount
of hyperbole used to communicate technical advancements to mainstream
companies bothers me.

~~~
tlrobinson
"Social media consultants" are the snake oil salesmen of Twitter. I try to
avoid it, but there's so damn many of them.

Also, recently I've been noticing a bunch of people peddling MLM and other
get-rich-quick schemes. It's quite annoying.

